# FreeBSD on USB without Harddrive



## niclas197 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi..
I am going to set up a NAS on an Intel Atom Processor. My first Idea was to use FreeNAS but I heard that 0.7 will be the last release since they are switching to Linux. So there will be no ZFS support anymore :/
So my plan is to use the upcoming FreeBSD 8 (when it's ready) with support for the latest ZFS build.
So far so goodâ€¦
I searched a bit around and found no satisfying description of how to Install FreeBSD on a USB stick because I want to keep the ZFS Raid "clean" and don't use that space for an operating system.
I guess that it's not such a big trouble to boot from and install on USB but what to do with ports, swap, logs cluttering up my thumbdrive ?!

Your advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2009)

niclas197 said:
			
		

> My first Idea was to use FreeNAS but I heard that 0.7 will be the last release since they are switching to Linux.



Please provide a link to this news.


----------



## niclas197 (Oct 12, 2009)

http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3966&start=10#p19351

This is an answer by the main developer.


----------

